# Trouble Printing to Lexmark 4800



## mdw2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

New MacBook Pro and having trouble wireless printing to Lexmark 4800. Lexmark appears in printer list, but says busy when trying to print. Any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you followed the setup and then troubleshooting sections of the manual? Are there any other computers on the network trying to print to it? Is it plugged into a computer via USB?


----------

